# Wago 750-652 und Grundfos Magna 3 mit CIM 050 Modul ( GeniBus )



## guwen (4 Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich sitze seit 2 Tagen vor einem Problem und weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter:
Grundfos Magne3 Pumpe mit CIM 050 Modul (GeniBus) und Wago 750-652.  Angeklemmt habe ich das ganze gemäß der Dokus  „Anwendungshinweis_Genibus_01.pdf“ und „Genibus_01_d.pdf“. Basis war das  Beispielprojekt von der Wago Website.
Leider finde ich in keiner Doku eine Info dazu wie die 750-652  eingestellt werden muss (Siehe Bilder). Kann mir bitte jemand behilflich  sein. Danke.
Bei all meiner Rumprobiererei habe ich es 1x geschafft, dass ich  anstelle des GeniBus-Fehler 2 (TimeOut) mal Daten, wie die Förderhöhe  bekommen habe, und einmal habe ich es hinbekommen, dass die Pumpe  meldete, sie werde über den Bus gesteuert. Nur weiß ich nicht mehr wie  ich das hinbekommen habe. Das einige was ich hinbekomme ist der TimeOut :sad:


PS.: In der Pumpe habe ich eingestellt, dass die die Nr. 1 ist. Das habe ich auch in der CoDeSys so eingestellt.

Schönen Abend noch,
GuWen


----------



## gravieren (5 Juli 2016)

Controller der Serie  750-82xx   ?


----------



## guwen (5 Juli 2016)

Nein, 750-849.
Einen Fehler habe ich heute Nachmittag gefunden: ich hatte die Grundfos-Bausteine in einer separaten Task laufen, die mit 200ms getaktet war. Seit ich die Taktzeit auf 5ms gesetzt habe ist es deutlich besser geworden.

Nur bekomme ich noch immer nicht alle Werte wie z.B. die Drehzahl. Auch kann ich die Pumpe nicht über den Grundfos Baustein ein- und ausschalten, sondern nur durch Brücke setzen, bzw. entfernen im Hardware-Eingang.


----------



## gravieren (5 Juli 2016)

Hi

Spiel doch mal mit der Priorität im Task-Baustein  (5ms)

Bringt das was  ?


----------



## guwen (7 Juli 2016)

Ne, hat nichts gebracht.
Habe aber mit der Zyklus-Zeit des Task noch etwas rumgespielt. Und auch bei 50ms bekomme ich keinen TimeOut.
Dann habe ich die Karte noch auf 48 Byte umgestellt. Nun bekomme ich alle möglichen Daten und die Pumpe kann ich auch ein-/ausschalten.
Das einzige, was nun noch fehlt ist die Drehzahl der Pumpe. Das ist wohl nun der einzige Wert der nicht kommt.

Noch eine Frage am Rande: Kann ich an die 750-652 auch noch eine zweite Pumpe parallel anschließen, der zweiten Pumpe einfach eine andere Pumpennummer geben, und los geht's?


----------



## guwen (17 Juli 2016)

Hallo nochmal,
nachdem das mit der Magna3 Pumpe ziemlich gut geklappt hat, habe ich mir noch das Vorgängermodell (Magna 25-40) zugelegt. Genibus-Modul dran und an geht's.
An der alten Pumpe bekomme ich nun auch den Wert für die Drehzahl, an der neuen Magna3 nicht.
Scheint also, als hätte Grundfos da irgendetwas geändert?


----------

